

Why I still love Java - screamingdigg
http://developerlife.com/theblog/?p=115
Java is an awesome language. I'd forgotten how wonderful it is, until I started coding in other languages and environments. Java does not face the innovators dilemma, it's stronger than it's ever been before!
======
mechanical_fish
It takes a very special kind of skill to attempt to criticize PHP and _fail_.

It's hard to say which line is the best. "Lack of refactoring support" is
surely ROTFL-worthy, but I think "PHP and Ruby and all that" is my favorite.
Yeah, PHP and Ruby are totally the same thing. I get them mixed up all the
time.

"So not to take anyone's word for it, I learned PHP last night..."

One whole night! This guy is an _experienced_ PHP developer!

------
raju
[edit insert here - Page lost the earlier part of this comment] - This article
has nothing new, just one developer liking Java because of JavaDocs.

"I learned PHP last night..." - Wow, learning PHP in one night, enough to
build an opinion that dismisses it for Java [Not that the two solve the same
problem]

In any case, I don't think most others talking about the API or the toolkit,
and as far as I know, no one is dismissing the power of Java's platform (JVM
included). Most posts talk about the language itself, and in most cases that
is being remedied by languages like Scala, Groovy or even JRuby on the JVM.
You get the best of both worlds.

